

Brogrammers Bring Frat-House Ethos to Engineers’ Geeky Coding World: Tech - 8bitliving
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-03-02/brogrammers-bring-frat-house-ethos-to-engineers-geeky-coding-world-tech.html

======
pavelludiq
To paraphrase Daria: its not bad enough everybody in the tech world thinks
they're smarter than me, now they think they're cooler than me too? :)

------
tnicola
This is not going to add much to the conversation, but.. Urgh!

